# Tã giấy cho người già loại nào tốt?



## GiangChau (14/9/20)

Bà mình bị tai biến nên bị liệt nửa người. Mình đang tìm mua cho bà tã giấy người già để thuận tiện hơn trong quá trình chăm sóc. Do lớn tuổi nên da của bà khá nhạy cảm, mình muốn tìm loại nào tốt tốt chút cho bà dùng. Mong mn chỉ giúp


----------



## Huyen456 (14/9/20)

Bà chị đang dùng tã quần SunMate và thấy khá phù hợp. Do bà chị đi lại được nên dùng tã quần, còn bà em bị liệt chắc phải dùng tã dán cho tiện. Không biết tã dán SunMate sao chứ tã quần của họ khá tốt, mềm mại, thấm hút nhanh. Bà chị ưng lắm.


----------



## Julyna (14/9/20)

tã dán SunMate cũng khá ok nha bạn. Nghe đâu bên đây đang tổ chức chương trình "điều con muốn làm". Nếu bạn mua sp thì tham gia luôn cho vui. Biết đâu được nhận quà từ SunMate nữa.


----------



## vangau (14/9/20)

Em cũng vừa mới tham gia xong chương trình này nè. Thấy cũng khá hay, có nhiều quà tặng nữa. Mong nhất là nhận được gói tư vấn, thăm khám tại nhà của bác sĩ. À ai có nhu cầu thì có thể vào link Thể Lệ Chương Trình 'Điều Con Muốn Làm' | Khuyến mãi - Sự kiện để nghiên cứu nhé


----------



## hoa lê nguyen (15/10/20)

quan tâm


----------



## lih pham huyền (2/12/20)

Em cũng vừa mới tham gia xong chương trình này nè.


----------



## hoang thanh lan (7/1/21)

tã dán SunMate cũng khá ok nha bạn.


----------



## Thanh Thanh (26/1/21)

Nghe đâu bên đây đang tổ chức chương trình "điều con muốn làm". Nếu bạn mua sp thì tham gia luôn cho vui. Biết đâu được nhận quà từ SunMate nữa.


----------

